# Houston or DC?



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hoping you can help me, my wife and I are undecided as to whether we should move to Houston or DC. 

She is originally from Houston where as I have only been once for 10 days and never to DC.

My questions are:
What are they both like?
Which city offers the best opportunites to find employment (preferably in financial services)?
Which of the two has the better cost of living?
All things being equal (job, income etc) which would you chose to live in?
Any other considerations i should be thinking about

PS: Only I will need to find a job whichever city we move to


----------



## jan571 (Jul 1, 2013)

Houston big, dirty, crowded and lots of crime. Heat is atrocious in summer. But finding work will be easier. You will make less there and cost of living is less there. It is the south and Texas known for its arrogant ignorance. Very prevalent there. 
DC crowded, dirty, much higher crime rate. Lots to do around DC, not much work avail there. Much higher cost of living but has more proper zoning. Houston and south bad about having trailers next door to mansions. 

Both places driving sucks. Will be able to hear gunfire from almost anywhere in town as nightfall comes. Live in suburbs if at all possible.

While I would pick DC, you may need to consider going where u have family support as you will not be going to work quickly either place.

Has no one told you that we have outsourced most IT jobs and use Indian immigrants because they work cheaper? 
Pay will be much less due to that. Have many unemp friends in IT and outlook not good. Most looking overseas for decent jobs. Here u will qualify as an input clerk. 7.50 to 10 per hr until you have a few years exp.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Gra80
You are talking about two almost different cultures:>)

DC never sleeps, traffic can be horrible but public transportation is very reliable, summers are hot and muggy, winters chilly, finance is a rather vague job description but as everywhere a good resume backed by education and experience will get your foot in the door, rent depends on what you need/want (We decided on very high rent with comforts and short commutes when we lived in DC.).

Houston - you have already gotten some info on it plus your Better Half should be familiar with it.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I see you guys havent spent alot of time in Houston. It is easy to pick locations that are surrounding the housont area that isnt crime ridden. DC is the same, but unfortunatly the income level will pay a very large role. What line of work you are in, will depend really what type of life you will have. In Houston, someone with a low level job will enjoy a much better life, but in DC if you are able to command a good salary, you may have a better lifestyle. And it really depends what you want out of life. Houston weather is hot summers, mild winters. You will be able to go out to the beach like 8 months of the year. I am not saying it is the clearest water, but honestly it is still decent enough if you stick a snorkel set on to see some fish and life going on. Houston also has arts and culture as well, just it will be not as prominent in peoples lives as it is in DC. Really are worlds apart type of locations.


----------

